
Ask HN: What is the complexity of the typical data that you work with? - onuralp
Granted that it is very difficult to measure data complexity, I refer to the four dimensions of data defined by the &#x27;Big Data Commission&#x27;.<p>1. Volume: The sheer amount of data generated or data intensity that must be ingested, analyzed, and managed to make decisions based on complete data analysis<p>2. Velocity: How fast data is being produced and changed and the speed with which data must be received, understood, and processed<p>3. Variety: Structured, unstructured, semistructured<p>4. Veracity: The quality and provenance of received&#x2F;produced data
======
perfmode
2TB of structured, epigenetic data increasing at rate of 50GB/week

